# Pearl in Mini Horses



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have no idea. As far as testing has gone, it has been confirmed in Quarter Horses, Paints, Lipizzans, Andalusians, and Gypsies that I know of.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm also curious about the champagne gene in Minis.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Poseidon!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

AMERICAN MINIATURE HORSE ASSOCIATION


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Champagne exists in minis. Champagne is more common than pearl, but pearl is a more recent discovery and can appear to pop up randomly because it must be inherited with at least one copy of cream in order to show up.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm totally out of the loop what does the pearl gene look like? Any pictures?


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Champagne exists in minis. Champagne is more common than pearl, but pearl is a more recent discovery and can appear to pop up randomly because it must be inherited with at least one copy of cream in order to show up.


Pearl does not need cream to show up - a second copy of pearl (homozygous pearl) will show the dilution. Pearl/cream and double pearl can look similar. 

Leah P


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pardon my lack of elaboration. My point was that it is not common and appears to randomly show up because one copy does need cream to show up. It would be very uncommon to have two unknown pearl parents produce a PrlPrl foal. Not impossible, obviously, just uncommon.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

EmilyJoy said:


> I'm totally out of the loop what does the pearl gene look like? Any pictures?



http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5204/5258698802_50b372f144_z.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3eynrVRpd_k/Sm5Eyc2R3LI/AAAAAAAABaI/oXpp1obXmBE/s400/barlink+goldrush.jpg :mrgreen:


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank-you!


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

As far as I know, pearl has not been found in minis. Champagne has been, but in fairly limited quantities.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Pardon my lack of elaboration. My point was that it is not common and appears to randomly show up because one copy does need cream to show up. It would be very uncommon to have two unknown pearl parents produce a PrlPrl foal. Not impossible, obviously, just uncommon.


Actually, the Pearl gene (also known as the Barlink factor originally) was singled out because two pearl heterozygouts (Prl/Prl) produced an unknown dilute foal. It is responsible for many "what the heck" foals of Spanish origin as well. So pearl/pearl carriers have been noted to produce the surprize dilute foal, then pearl/creams have popped up as well (thus having Het pearl be "visible" but the horse appears to be a double cream when not genetically possible from a single-cream parent set). What is not possible is double cream with pearl, or double pearl with cream, according to the current research. The fine details have still never been released by the labs offering the test. 

Leah in TX


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love learnIng all of this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pearl and cream are on the same locus that is why there can't be a Cream cream pearl or a pearl pearl cream. Pearl also needs two copies of itself in order to effect coat color. That's why when two single pearls are bred together they make a surprise dilute. Pearl can also pair with the other dilution genes to make a diluted horse. Like a pearl cream which some people call pseudo dilutes because they looks so similar to double creams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

